# deep frying chicken wings



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has some tips for this. I've got about 20 lbs of wings to cook for a NYE party and was planning on thawing, deep frying and then tossing in a Franks/butter sauce.

Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

My brother made some for xmas that were awesome. All he did was season some flour with salt and pepper then coat the wings with that flour. He deep fried them for about 15min. Then coated them in a mixture of franks hot sauce, sweet baby rays bbq sauce, and butter. They were really good!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

370 degrees.
I use Aunt Jemima's corn meal (complete) mix and add red & blk. pepper, onion and garlic powder (close you eyes when you add these two- no such thing as too much!), season salt and a touch of poultry seasoning.
Roll them wet (use an egg wash if you like) , give them a good toss and put them down for at least a few minutes beyond when they are "golden brown" and floating.
They need to cook a bit more than fish so they get tender.
Then slop on that buffalo sauuuucccceeee!!!!

:corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55

RAS


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've tried the deep frying thing,,, too much of a mess for me. 

I just do 'em on the grill,, and leave the Frank's in the fridge,, and bust out the Gator Hammock...

I use GH's dry rub first, then grill 'em, then sauce 'em up with some Gator Hammock sauce.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> I've tried the deep frying thing,,, too much of a mess for me.
> 
> I just do 'em on the grill,, and leave the Frank's in the fridge,, and bust out the Gator Hammock...
> 
> I use GH's dry rub first, then grill 'em, then sauce 'em up with some Gator Hammock sauce.


BTK - you must not have a Wife!!
"Don't worry, the maid will get it"
That's what I always hear.....

:evilsmile


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> BTK - you must not have a Wife!!
> "Don't worry, the maid will get it"
> That's what I always hear.....
> 
> :evilsmile


Yeah,, I am married,,, and for both our sakes, you better delete your post before_ prying eyes _see it...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Yeah,, I am married,,, and for both our sakes, you better delete your post before_ prying eyes _see it...


:lol: :lol: I should call my Wife into the room so _she can_ call you a chick'N$*!t.....LOL
:lol: :lol:

She knows I don't pull any punches - and she has her own account here.
:evilsmile

_EDIT: I just showed her this and she was LHerAO......_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ChickNbLEEp? or Smart?? :lol:

We don't pull any punches around here either..... (except when it comes to cleanin')



Uh,, I gotta go,, I've just been informed that,,"_fabric softner isn't going to put itself in the washer"._ :tdo12:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> ChickNbLEEp? or Smart?? :lol:
> 
> We don't pull any punches around here either..... (except when it comes to cleanin')
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

VERY Nice!!!!!
:evilsmile
Dawn & I are _both_ rollin' on that one!


----------



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Lived in Buffalo for many years and have cooked thousands of wings. If you want a true Buffalo style wing, there is no breading of any kind. Get your grease to 350 degrees and make sure the wings are as close to room temp as is reasonable. Make sure that you have washed them and dried them thoroughly. Don't overfill the fryer. Put them in and let them do an initial cook in the oil for about 10-12 minutes or until they ppear cooked through. Then remove them from the grease, cover them in a pan, and let the grease come back up completely to original temp. Them dump the wings back in a refry until they brown up nice and get crispy (happens pretty fast if they have been pre-fried. Once brown and crispy, remove and immediately sauce in Franks Buffalo cut with however much butter you feel is necessary. These are great wings, I promise.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> VERY Nice!!!!!
> :evilsmile
> Dawn & I are _both_ rollin' on that one!


Well I got my fingers crossed,,,,, YAAHOOO!! 
Maybe I'll get a pardon from the ol' lady to go fishin' this weekend as well...


http://edition.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/12/29/new.mexico.bonney/index.html


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

jackstar said:


> Lived in Buffalo for many years and have cooked thousands of wings. If you want a true Buffalo style wing, there is no breading of any kind. Get your grease to 350 degrees and make sure the wings are as close to room temp as is reasonable. Make sure that you have washed them and dried them thoroughly. Don't overfill the fryer. Put them in and let them do an initial cook in the oil for about 10-12 minutes or until they ppear cooked through. Then remove them from the grease, cover them in a pan, and let the grease come back up completely to original temp. Them dump the wings back in a refry until they brown up nice and get crispy (happens pretty fast if they have been pre-fried. Once brown and crispy, remove and immediately sauce in Franks Buffalo cut with however much butter you feel is necessary. These are great wings, I promise.


I'm going to have a turkey fryer going and I'm going to try not to crowd the pot so I'm guessing I won't have a problem keeping the heat up (we'll see). After my research online it seemed the biggest debate was wether to batter/flour or naked. I'll probably do a light dusting of seasoned flour on some and naked on others. I don't want to do awet batter because I don't want all the breading that comes with it.

Franks and butter seems to be the sauce of choice too.....I i'm feeling it I might do another sauce using BBQ and maybe one thats super hot. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I rolled the wings in some light seasone flour, fried at 375 and then tossed in hot sauce and butter....they came out great.

Once we learned to turn down the heat between batches, the heat was pretty easy to maintain. Very easy to do overall


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I made sriracha wings over the break. In the oven oven for an hour till crispy then drenched in a sauce of 3 parts melted butter to 4 parts sriracha. :corkysm55


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I usually just fry them naked and drown them in Texas Pete's hot sauce....


----------

